# UKC Conformation Classes for Altered Dogs



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi, There 
My girl Echo is altered (I will leave the breeding to those who know what they are doing!) but I have been told my many GSD folks (including her breeder, a UKC judge, and the owner/handler of 2 UKC Champion GSDs) that if she had not been spayed she could have easily finished her UKC Championship. 
Is there anyone out there doing UKC Conformation that can weigh in on the altered dog classes? Are there entries in those classes? What are your opinions about entering them? I'm thinking it might be fun to learn a new dog sport (I've always focused on obedience and rally) and hey, if my dog can earn the title, why not? 
Thanks!


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

The last show I went to was the big Perry, GA show. The altered classes had quite a few entries and some nice competition  The only down side I can see to it is if you are attending a smaller show, you might end up with very little or no competition. With UKC, you have to have 2 wins with competition to finish a CH.


----------

